# strong/weak verbs



## Vitalina89

Why the verb "bakken" which belongs to strong verbs take -te endings in Simple Past "bakte" like weak verbs do? I don't understand the difference. Could you explain?


----------



## Peterdg

What is your definition of a strong verb? Or, let us put it the other way around: why do you think "bakken" is a strong verb?


----------



## bibibiben

There are four verb categories: strong verbs, weak verbs, mixed verbs and irregular verbs.

Strong verbs:
– display ablaut (vowel shift) in past forms
– don't have endings in -de, -te, -d or -t in past forms
Examples:
dragen – dr_*oe*_g – gedrag_*en*_
zinken – z_*o*_nk – gez_*o*_nk_*en*_

Weak verbs:
- don't display vowel shift in past forms
- have endings in -de, -te, -d or -t in past forms
Examples:
maken – maak_*te*_ – gemaak_*t*_
rennen – ren_*de *_– geren_*d*_

Mixed verbs:
- may display vowel shift in past forms
- may have endings in -de, -te, -d or -t in past forms

A mixed verb that undergoes vowel shift in past forms typically has its past participle ending in either -t or -d.
Examples:
jagen – j_*oe*_g – gejaag_*d*_
vragen – vr_*oe*_g – gevraag_*d*_

A mixed verb that doesn't undergo vowel shift in past forms typically has its past participle ending in -en.
Examples:
bakken – bak_*te*_ – gebakk_*en*_
vouwen – vouw_*de*_ – gevouw_*en*_

Irregular verbs:
- may show irregularities in present forms
- may undergo vowel shift in past forms
- may have endings in -de, -te, -d or -t in past forms
- may show other irregularities in past forms

Examples:
zijn - ik ben - hij is - ik was - wij waren - ik ben geweest
mogen - ik mag - jij mag - hij mag - ik mocht - ik heb gemogen


----------



## Red Arrow

Strong verbs follow any of the following 15 patterns when it comes to vowel change.

1 rijd – reed – gereden
2a vries – vroor – gevroren *(Z/S becomes R in the past)*
2b schuif – schoof – geschoven
3a klim – klom – geklommen *(I is followed by N or M)*
3b zwem – zwom – gezwommen
4a w*ee*g – woog – gewogen
4b br*ee*k – brak (plural: braken) – gebroken
5a g*ee*f – gaf (plural: gaven) – gegeven
5b zit – zat (plural: zaten) – gezeten *(I followed by T, D or G)*
6 dr*aa*g – droeg – gedragen
7a bl*aa*s – blies – geblazen
7b houd – hield – gehouden *(ou - iel - ou)*
7c roep – riep – geroepen
7d loop – liep – gelopen
7e hang – hing – gehangen

(Especially be careful with long aa and ee)

Wikipedia lists 13 other strong verbs (with unusual patterns) and 20 mixed verbs.

EDIT: I didn't list the patterns in the same order as Wikipedia


----------



## eno2

6=> Draag


De verledentijdsvorm van het werkwoord _varen_ is _voer_. _Vaarde_ is een recentere vorm, die nog niet voor iedereen aanvaardbaar is.varen (vervoegen)

What sounds best: 
Zij  vaarden er wel bij
Zij  voeren er wel bij
?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Vitalina89 said:


> Why the verb "bakken" which belongs to strong verbs take -te endings in Simple Past "bakte" like weak verbs do? I don't understand the difference. Could you explain?


I'm not sure there is a logical explanation. It's probably just the way it. Language changes over the course of centuries. There are several examples of strong verbs that have gradually turned into weak or irregular verbs.

Interestingly, the German verb _backen_ has changed in the same way as its Dutch equivalent.

_backen, backte, gebacken
bakken, bakte, gebakken_​


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> 6=> Draag
> 
> 
> De verledentijdsvorm van het werkwoord _varen_ is _voer_. _Vaarde_ is een recentere vorm, die nog niet voor iedereen aanvaardbaar is.varen (vervoegen)
> 
> What sounds best:
> Zij  vaarden er wel bij
> Zij  voeren er wel bij
> ?


Thanks. I have corrected the typo.

Both sound okay to me.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> I'm not sure there is a logical explanation. It's probably just the way it. Language changes over the course of centuries. There are several examples of strong verbs that have gradually turned into weak or irregular verbs.
> 
> Interestingly, the German verb _backen_ has changed in the same way as its Dutch equivalent.
> 
> _backen, backte, gebacken
> bakken, bakte, gebakken_​



In this type of mixed verbs it's the preterite that has changed:
bakken - biek - gebakken ► bakken - bakte - gebakken
wassen - wies/woes - gewassen ► wassen - waste -gewassen
braden - bried - gebraden ► braden - braadde - gebraden
bannen - bien - gebannen ► bannen - bande - gebannen
spannen - spien - gespannen ► spannen - spande - gespannen
raden - ried - geraden (can still occasionally be heard) ► raden - raadde - geraden 
stoten - stiet - gestoten (ditto) ► stoten - stootte - gestoten
heten - hiet - geheten ► heten - heette - geheten
zouten - zielt - gezouten ►zouten - zoutte - gezouten
vouden - vield - gevouden ► vouwen - vouwde - gevouwen
laden - loed - geladen ► laden - laadde - geladen
lachen - loech - gelachen ► lachen - lachte - gelachen
zweren - zwoor - gezworen (can still be heard) ► zweren - zweerde - gezworen (meaning 'ontstoken zijn')

Not yet fully accepted:
varen - voer - gevaren ► varen - vaarde - gevaren
zweren - zwoer - gezworen ► zweren - zweerde - gezworen (meaning 'eed afleggen')
meten - mat - gemeten ► meten - meette - gemeten*
melken - molk - gemolken ► melken - melkte - gemelkt/gemolken

*Many speakers accept neither _mat _nor _meette_ and would rather use the present perfect: ik mat de kamer op ► ik heb de kamer opgemeten.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Nog zo eentje:
brouwen - brieuw - gebrouwen ► brouwen - brouwde - gebrouwen ('een brouwsel bereiden')


----------



## eno2

My use: 

Hij zweerde bij hoog en bij laag dat hij onschuldig was  zwoer

Hij was blij dat zijn brandwonden niet zweerden zwoeren

Raadde ried 

Mat meette

Voer/vaarde en molk/melkte: fairly interchangable


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Not yet fully accepted:
> varen - voer - gevaren ► varen - vaarde - gevaren
> meten - mat - gemeten ► meten - meette - gemeten*
> melken - molk - gemolken ► melken - melkte - gemelkt/gemolken





Hans Molenslag said:


> brouwen - brieuw - gebrouwen ► brouwen - brouwde - gebrouwen ('een brouwsel bereiden')


As much as I like strong verbs, my intuition always tells me the weak form is correct. Only when I consciously consider both forms, I might pick the strong one.

Well, except for this monstrosity:
zeggen - zegde - gezegd (Standard Belgian Dutch)

_Zegde_ can often be heard on Radio 1. I am still not used to it. This form is not at all used around Leuven.


----------



## eno2

> Standard Belgian Dutch


 That's indeed confirmed by Taaladvies and Taaltelefoon and Onze Taal but they call 'zegde' *antiquated*. Also Van Dale gives 'zegde' as *antiquated* (verouderd).
Het Witte Boekje  only mentions 'zei, zeiden'

I only use 'zegde' in compound verbs. Ik zegde toe (toezeggen).


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> That's indeed confirmed by Taaladvies and Taaltelefoon and Onze Taal but they call 'zegde' *antiquated*. Also Van Dale gives 'zegde' as *antiquated* (verouderd).
> Het Witte Boekje  only mentions 'zei, zeiden'


I find this a bit funny, since strong verbs are older than weak verbs. So back when zegde was not considered antiquated, it was just a normal synonym for zei. Yet zei was stronger (pun intended) and survived


----------

